# Roamio OTA removes channels from the channel lineup.



## tivonaute (May 6, 2015)

I moved my antenna to get a better signal and started receiving signals from a station about 100miles away. The signal comes clear at night with one HD subchannel plus one SD subchannel. I get no program guide for some reason. The channels also get removed during the nightly update and I need to rescan to bring them back. Is this expected ?


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

I am not completely up on the nuanced behavior of the OTA, but do you get guide data for it?


----------



## tivonaute (May 6, 2015)

socrplyr said:


> I am not completely up on the nuanced behavior of the OTA, but do you get guide data for it?


Nope. It seems TiVo does not like me getting this channel and actively removing it. I have full program guide on other channels.


----------



## MikeBear (May 21, 2015)

tivonaute said:


> Nope. It seems TiVo does not like me getting this channel and actively removing it. I have full program guide on other channels.


Did you go into the channel guide, and ADD this channel to the list by checking it after you've scanned it in?

Tivo Central
- Settings & Messages
----Settings-Channels-Channel List

Find that channel, and SELECT it, then scroll to "Done" and back all the way out. Now see if the channel stays.

You still may not get guide info for it, IF the channel isn't one in your listed DMA. I also have that problem. You MIGHT be able to find a zip code to change to that'll give you guide for this channel, yet not lose guide for your normal channels. You'll have to play around with that.


----------



## tivonaute (May 6, 2015)

MikeBear said:


> Did you go into the channel guide, and ADD this channel to the list by checking it after you've scanned it in?
> 
> Tivo Central
> - Settings & Messages
> ...


Yeah, of course. I had the channels in the Guide.


----------



## MikeBear (May 21, 2015)

tivonaute said:


> Yeah, of course. I had the channels in the Guide.


Then I don't understand why these channels vanish after the nightly update for your Tivo. I have scanned in channels from another DMA with no guide data, and they don't vanish from my Tivo...


----------



## Fusillade (Jan 4, 2014)

While the channel is found during a scan, TiVo does not believe that you should be receiving this channel in your zip code. This could be TiVos fault or the result of some network agreement that forbids people in your area from viewing these channels. In either case, TiVo will continue to remove this channel from your lineup simply because someone believes that you should not be viewing this channel.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

Try redoing guided setup using a zip code halfway between the distant station and where you really are. If you are lucky this will allow all stations.


----------



## tivonaute (May 6, 2015)

Lurker1 said:


> Try redoing guided setup using a zip code halfway between the distant station and where you really are. If you are lucky this will allow all stations.


You want me to cheat ? I spent a grand on TiVo (Roamio+Mini+Streaming all lifetime @ retail prices) and now I have to cheat ?


----------



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

Because you are getting out-of-your-market signals, then yes, you have to cheat. Getting stations that are 100 miles distant is an anomaly in most circumstances (not just for TiVo) and is outside the way that that Designated Market Areas are designed to work.


----------



## MikeBear (May 21, 2015)

tivonaute said:


> You want me to cheat ? I spent a grand on TiVo (Roamio+Mini+Streaming all lifetime @ retail prices) and now I have to cheat ?


It's not cheating, it's not stealing, BUT, I agree it's *stupid* that they are locked to a particular DMA.

IMO, IF you can receive a channel, they should be capable of porting in the guide data for that channel. Even IF it's out of your DMA.

That HAS to be the way it was designed, as I'm positive they could do this if they so choose. OTA-*only* users aren't their biggest market, so they probably don't feel the need to change it. OR, maybe they did it to not piss off providers. Tivo's gotta get along with the robber-barons that run the stations.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

tivonaute said:


> You want me to cheat ? I spent a grand on TiVo (Roamio+Mini+Streaming all lifetime @ retail prices) and now I have to cheat ?


Did it work? Don't leave us hanging.


----------

